# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Zomaar flauw vallen...

## mailtruusje

Heey mensen!

Ik ben een meisje van 17 jaar, 1.72 lang en weeg rond de 48 kilo, soms 50: erg licht dus. Ik doe niet aan lijnen ofzo en heb geen anorexia, maar gewoon een versnelde psijsvertering dat denk ik tenminste. Verder slaap ik super slecht, en nou is het me al een paar keer overkomen dat ik bijna flauw viel. Zomaar, zonder reden.  :Frown:  Dan wordt het zwart voor mijn ogen en wordt ik duizelig, het is nog niet zo ver gekomen dat ik echt flauw ben gevallen omdat ik me meestal nog snel ergens aan kon vast grijpen of kon gaan zitten met mijn hoofd tussen mijn kniee  :Confused:  n.. dat schijnt te helpen. Maar nu wil ik graag weten of jullie denken dat het iets te maken kan hebben met dat ik zo licht ben of slecht slaap/ beide?? Wie herkend dit, wat is er aan te doen?? Soms is het namelijk best eng...  :EEK!:  

groetjes!!

----------


## Amber

Hallo,

Val je nog steeds zomaar flauw?
Ik heb het niet zo vaak gehad, maar ik heb het wel eens in de douche gehad. Ik denk dat door de combinatie warmte en weinig eten ik zwart zag voor m'n ogen. Nu merk ik nog steeds als ik te weinig heb gegeten, ik sneller zwart zie. Regelmatig eten en geen vet kan misschien helpen. Bij mij hielp een bruine boterham. 

Sterkte.

----------


## flauwvallen is kut

hey je zou is aan de dokter kunnen vragen of hij je suiker gehalte kan laten meten ik heb namelijk te laag suiker in me bloed en ben ondertussen al 2 keer zwaar knock out gegaan echt geen pretje als je te laag suiker heb moet je gewoon goed eten niet in een keer veel naar binnen bunkeren maar gewoon beetje bij beetje eet niet 3 keer op een dag maar verdeel het iets van 6 keer ofzo heb het ook gedaan is moeilijk als je niet gewend ben maar zou zeggen probeer het mischien helpt het

----------


## bebeduc

Allereerst beste wensen!
Het kan ook zijn met je bloeddruk, beste is dat je eens goed laat onderzoeken bij de arts.
Groetjes

----------


## Joss

Volgens mij heeft het niet zo zeer met je lengte en je gewicht te maken, Ik ben zelf 18 jaar, 1.80 en 78 kilo en ook mij overkomt het regelmatig dat ik zomaar flauw val. Het is idd heel vervelend, maar daarbij komt dat ik er nu een week na mijn laatste keer flauw vallen, nog steeds last heb van hoofdpijn en beroerdheid. Weet iemand hoe dit kan en waar dit mee te maken kan hebben?
Alvast bedankt!!

----------


## piny

Ik heb het ook gehad op die leeftijd. Ben er nooit achter gekomen waar het aan gelegen heeft, maar het is vanzelf overgegaan toen ik ong. 20 jaar was.
Maar ik zou je aanraden voor de zekerheid je bloed te laten prikken, misschien heb je wel suikerziekte?

----------


## Four Roses

Beste Mailtruusje,

Ik had 9 jaar geleden hetzelfde als jij, woog 49 kilo en ben 1.69m. Ik had ook geen anorexia en at gewoon alles. 
Ik ben naar een dietiste gegaan (je hebt ook dieten om aan te komen, dat weet niet iedereen) en ben met een koolhydraat en eiwitrijk dieet binnen een jaar 60 kilo geworden!

Misschien iets voor je?

----------


## Smokeycat

Herkenbaar, ik heb het ook jaren gehad! Ik ben inmiddels 52 jaar en het is vanzelf verdwenen. Ondanks legio onderzoeken zijn ze er nooit achtergekomen wat het probleem eigenlijk was. Ook ik ben met 1.68 m. en 54 kg een lichtgewicht, en mijn bloeddruk is aan de lage kant. Het enige dat het flauwvallen kon verklaren is dat ik een wisselende suikerspiegel had, dus geen suikerziekte. Het flauwvallen kan dan veroorzaakt worden door een plotseling dal in de suikerspiegel. Het flauwvallen begon toen ik een jaar of 14 was en is gestopt na mijn 26e jaar. Het is vervelend, maar meestal ongevaarlijk.

----------


## marjolijn007

Hallo, ik ben tijdens koninginnedag onderuit gegaan en gisteren en vandaag weer. Ik ben 37 jaar en heb een normaal gewicht. Wel een beetje hectische periode op het werk gehad, maar dat is nu voorbij. Het flauwvallen is juist op "normale" momenten, dus geen stress-moment. Wel heb ik dit jaar al voorhoofdsholteontsteking en blaasontsteking gehad, dus misschien is mijn afweer een beetje zwak? Toch is het raar dat ik mijn eigen lichaam niet vertrouwen kan. Heb vanochtend bloed laten prikken, maar moet nog 5 dagen wachten op de uitslag...

----------

